# Chickens living in the Desert



## sean (Nov 7, 2014)

Do any of you live in the desert? We may be relocating and may be living in the high Desert by Hesperia,CA. Just wondering how my chickens would do in that type of clinate


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I used to know someone who raised Silkies in the Sonoran desert. I remember her and another talking about the swamp coolers in their coops. With temps consistently above 100 degrees for months on end it was the only way they didn't suffer losses.


----------

